# Almost spring swap meet and show...!! Puyallup washington!!!



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2018)

Coming up


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Redline ! Did you ever find your trailer and its contents?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2018)

Nope ...trailer is toast along with all my best parts and good bikes... oh well. Parts/bikes are insured.. I’m going to this probably just sell some collectible stuff and a few bike parts also show a bike... I really like this swap it’s not big but the people are great to deal with....and it’s totally dry...warm..nice...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh, Ive been wanting to go to this.
My Sweetie is wanting to go away for our 30th Anniversary March 18th; maybe a nice cheap hotel in Puyallup....


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2018)

Are you still sporting the flat top?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2018)

frampton said:


> Are you still sporting the flat top?



No; but her mom still lives at that house in FV.
Sweetie already has reservations in SD
We're bringing bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 18, 2018)

Comming up. Soon....... OH YEA!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 18, 2018)

got my booth  today ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 19, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> got my booth  today ...




Well, If you're going...... I'll be there!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2018)

I did too.. I have a feeling it’s gonna be small bike crowed but who cares right!... we know the real bike junkies will show..:0.. i might bring a bike to show.. and quite possibly some insurance money to buy bikes....  :0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2018)

Maybe the Seattle guys might pop there heads out of there get some selling spaces ,bring some stuff to sell and  bring some bikes to show and just maybe they might get a trophy!....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2018)

TROPHY!!!!  Oh yea I’m in like Flynn if I can ....lol ..I doubt they’ll show.... last year was pretty bleak but I did great that’s all that matters...


----------



## mtnbikeman (Feb 25, 2018)

Just found out I got the day off so I'm going. Now I just gotta hope the little one doesn't have any sports and the older one doesn't need help getting to work that day.
   I need a wheelset for an early 50's JC higgins(kinda crusty rider condition) and maybe some rubber. I have this ladies Wasp for trade if any vendors are interested. The tires are toast and I might need the pedals. Send me a pm if it's worth bringing.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2018)

Wish it was a springer in maroon..  might have rims in white with red pins    Bump for the show...:0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 28, 2018)

OFF WITH TEIR HEADS!!!!  Starting the process on making trophys for bike show ...Second picture is the skull heads in place ..


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 28, 2018)

Totally awesome.. up in the air in bringing my guaranteed top shelf trophy winner... but if I doo .... better bring your game on...lol


----------



## Beads (Mar 2, 2018)

Anyone bringing a 1940 Twin Flex to sell. )


----------



## mtnbikeman (Mar 3, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> OFF WITH TEIR HEADS!!!!  Starting the process on making trophys for bike show ...Second picture is the skull heads in place ..View attachment 761707 View attachment 761708



What are the categories to win these awesome trophies.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2018)

Best awards.. orig ...custom ...people’s choice..and some other ones but I can’t remember..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2018)

This years trophy cats is : BEST PEOPLES CHOICE" , BEST ORIGINAL, BEST PRE-WAR, BEST POST-WAR, BEST MUSCLE BICYCLE  AND BEST MIDDLE WIGHT.
So bring your best to show !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2018)

This years 7 trophy cats is : BEST PEOPLES CHOICE" , BEST ORIGINAL, BEST PRE-WAR, BEST POST-WAR, BEST MUSCLE BICYCLE  AND BEST MIDDLE WIGHT. 
So bring your best to show !​


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2018)

7 Trophy's...BEST PEOPLES CHOICE, BEST ORIGINAL, BEST PREWAR , BEST POSTWAR, BEST MIDDLE WEIGHT ,
BEST WOMENS  AND BEST MUSCLE BIKE ...Tim the Skid  built the Peoples Choice and the best original trophy's. I built the other 5 ... The plaques for the trophy's not done yet ,so I did a mock  up on them ..Here is the 5 I built . So lets get some cool vintage bikes to the show! Its all about participation to make events happen....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice I really like the trophies you make. Total works of art.. I’d better make room for at least 3 lol..   :0 bringing my whiz project to sell or part trades ..has different tank on it now I’m keeping the red tank.  yep it runs... oh  some bike junk and possibly my secret trophy weapon... :0


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 9, 2018)

Almost time. Next weekend  I’m really diggin the trophy’s    I hope there will a lot of participants for them... such nice work worthy for competition.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2018)

Kick’n at the swap right now.. just waiting for the show to start on sat.. looks like I’m aiming for another trophy...lol.  Wish  there was some serious competition. I hate winning without at least some sort of competition... but hey I’m not gonna pass on winning. After all that’s what it’s about.. winning....lol see you there... :0


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 17, 2018)

Post pictures please


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2018)

Random pics ... attendance was great lots of people  sold more stuff than bikes but I had small amounts of bike stuff but it was nice to get ride of things..   as far as bike swap people it was usual..  could be more although it was a small swap but I liked it that way. Not much prewar for me but I have enough bikes at the moment....lol ... didn’t bring my whizzer I had technical issues and time constraints on it so it’s on the shelf.. trophy’s were won  I wonder who got best of show...ah ...ha.  :0   Had some great bikes but there could have been more.....


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 17, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Random pics ... attendance was great lots of people  sold more stuff than bikes but I had small amounts of bike stuff but it was nice to get ride of things..   as far as bike swap people it was usual..  could be more although it was a small swap but I liked it that way. Not much prewar for me but I have enough bikes at the moment....lol ... didn’t bring my whizzer I had technical issues and time constraints on it so it’s on the shelf.. trophy’s were won  I wonder who got best of show...ah ...ha.  :0   Had some great bikes but there could have been more.....View attachment 772289 View attachment 772290 View attachment 772292 View attachment 772293 View attachment 772294 View attachment 772295 View attachment 772296 View attachment 772297 View attachment 772298 View attachment 772299 View attachment 772300 View attachment 772301 View attachment 772302 View attachment 772303 View attachment 772304 View attachment 772306 View attachment 772307 View attachment 772308




Thank you for the pictures. 
Nice bikes being shown.
Wish i was closer it look like fun morning.


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice Arrow!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 18, 2018)

Fun day, great time ,great bike folks ,trophy's ,awesome bikes on display ...I and few others still set up today ,,,


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice pics much more creative than me...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 19, 2018)

a couple more..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for all your work on this Gary. The participation could have been better, but those that did show up up had a great time. Nice to see our CABE friends from Oregon and Spokane. Always great visiting with you guys. (and your better halves!)


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 19, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks for all your work on this Gary. The participation could have been better, but those that did show up up had a great time. Nice to see our CABE friends from Oregon and Spokane. Always great visiting with you guys. (and your better halves!)



Trophys- Trophys  - It's fun to make trophy's...BUT IT'S MORE FUN TO RECEIVE AWESOME TROPHYS FOR PARTICIPATION of the vintage  bicycle show!  Thanks Tim for your contribution of the "BEST PEOPLES CHOICE and THE BEST ORIGINAL " trophy's!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, it looks fun with a creative group of guys.
'Shawn


----------

